# My Focus Corrente Force



## Jocache83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I got this bike begining of January. Been commuting around town and around the lake near by. I love this bike. Came with force front and rear derailleurs and double tap flat bar shifters. I upgraded the seatpost and handlebar to easton carbon and I had to get a shorter stem since the reach is kinda long.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice bike and handsome puppy. Flat bar bikes are so versatile. Mine is flat bar also. 

Bill


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll admit it looks pretty dry there but no fenders on a commuter is pretty daring in my book!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I hated fenders until my first commute in the rain. After that always have had them on. Lol lol


----------



## Jocache83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was thinking about putting fenders on but it hardly rains in So Cal. But I am planning on putting a rack in the rear


----------



## sunnyape (Mar 25, 2012)

Jocache83 said:


> I got this bike beginning of January. Been commuting around town and around the lake near by. I love this bike. Came with force front and rear derailleurs and double tap flat bar shifters. I upgraded the seatpost and handlebar to easton carbon and I had to get a shorter stem since the reach is kinda long.


Nice. I got the Corrente Tiagra for my daily commuter and touring bike in 2011 and really like it. I got a taller, longer stem as I'm 194cm plus.
Unfortunately, I recently found a crack in the frame near the bottom bracket.








I'm in Australia and had to wait 2 weeks for the warranty repair to be approved plus another 2-3 weeks for the replacement frame to be shipped from Germany. It will probably take another week for the parts to be swapped over.
One a half months for a warranty repair is a poor effort. I'll have to commute on my race bike in the interim.


----------

